# sucker punch review



## billc (Mar 24, 2011)

The movie recieved 2.5 stars.  I'll see it.  You may want to look up the reviews to see what critics are saying about it.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Mar 25, 2011)

billcihak said:


> The movie recieved 2.5 stars. I'll see it. You may want to look up the reviews to see what critics are saying about it.


 
Best review I saw was "It's a 14 year old boy's wet dream."
That clear enough? LOL

Machine gun toting zombie samurai nazi pirates and half naked girls.  That said, I'm looking forward to seeing it   I need to start hitting the theater on my own again.  I swear, if I have to watch another stupid chick flick...  Anyone seen "How do you know?"...  No good points whatsoever.  At least with Sucker Punch my retinas will get a workout, if not my brain cells.


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 25, 2011)

Phenix_Rider said:


> Machine gun toting zombie samurai nazi pirates and half naked girls.



I'm in.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 25, 2011)

This movie has the potential to either be very good or absolutely terrible, and nothing in between.


----------



## Nomad (Mar 25, 2011)

Rotten Tomatoes has it at 23%, which tends to make me think it's closer to absolutely terrible.  Not that I haven't disagreed with critics before...


----------



## granfire (Mar 25, 2011)

Nomad said:


> Rotten Tomatoes has it at 23%, which tends to make me think it's closer to absolutely terrible.  Not that I haven't disagreed with critics before...




Then again, there is no reason why a posetively terrible movie could not possibly be entertaining.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 25, 2011)

Who gives a damn about reviews?  Those are just opinions of other people, fallible people, people who's tastes may be similar or dramatically different from your own.  So screw reviews, watch the movie for yourself.  I think Zack's great and I can't wait to see it.


----------



## billc (Mar 25, 2011)

You had me at gun toting zombies...


----------



## Steve (Mar 25, 2011)

I saw 300 and missed having a plot more than I ever would have imagined.  It ran almost 2 hours long and when I left, I felt like I had watched all of the cutscenes from a really cool video game mashed together... but didn't get to play the game, complete with boss fights and everything.  

And that got 60% on RottenTomatoes. 

If Suckerpunch is at 28%, I can't imagine how bad it must be.  

I was really stoked for this movie, but I think I'll wait for video.


----------



## zDom (Mar 31, 2011)

If you go hoping for a good film, you will be disappointed.

It's really more a series of music videos with a "imagination within a play within the movie" plot to hang them on.

I liked some of the visuals, found the idea intriguing but the voice-overs a little .. eyeroll inspiring, was disappointed in the lack of skin.

I liked some of the songs and






*** SPOILER ALERT ********













... found the effect of going from tinny radio or phonograph to full-blown theater sound (as the fantasy kicked in) very exciting.



I thought it extremely lame that they tease the audience with the protagonist's dances which are SO alluring they put men into trances they are unable to break free of until the dance ends,

but then, even at the end of the film don't actually show a dance. I could see saving it, building it up, and then showing us, the audience, some great dance  but they tease for the entire movie and NEVER show it. Fail.

One of the people who watched it with us noted they did the "land and drop to one knee" pose so many times it became laughable.

My GF thought the whole quest set up "You must find a map, fire, knife, key and the fifth item is a mystery" setup to be bad thing: "OH NOOoooooo! We have to go through THAT many fantasy sequences?!?"

... whereas I kind of liked that.


But while I liked somethings here and there, (some of the visuals, some of the music, some of the plot IDEAS),

overall I can not say this film is "good".

YMMV.


----------

